# upgrade my surly or just chill...??



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

I have not posted here in some time because I stopped bike commuting last year after I finished my PhD and started working. I only biked once, my new commute is much further (15 miles instead of 8 miles each way) and includes a very sketchy bridge which I basically have to walk over (Bourne Bridge over the Cape Cod Canal). Not to mention a second child and having to actually be at work early.

Well this fall my schedule is better ( I teach at a college) so I should be able to commute by bike once or twice a week.

I have been riding my Surly (now 3 years old) alot this summer towing a kid trailer. I like the bike but with more money now I am having upgraditis. Can someone either put me over the edge or tell me it's not worth it.

My bike is basically a surly crosscheck with ultegra and profile designs stuff. Paul stoplight MC brakes. Bought it basically new here on RBR for 750. Lots of miles now, but still nice I like that I don't have to baby it. Fenders and rack go on easy.

So then I want a nicer road bike. But I look that my frame is not all that heavy, once you consider I use a rack and fenders. Ultegra is pretty nice. My brakes are not heavy. My Ultegra Open Pro wheels are not the lightest but are working pretty well. Some wobble and flat spots. I use 28c tires.

If money was no object, I would get fitted for an IF club racer at the local shop. But it's simply too expensive.

So I look at the Surly Pacer, but it weighs the same and I don't really see the advantage, besides the vertical dropouts (my rear wheel slips on occasion). and I would need new brakes.

I could spend about $1k I think. I am thinking maybe new wheels...???? This is the nicest road bike I have ever had. I have had many really nice mountain bikes. What would a nice road bike do for me???

I don't race road. I do race triathlons once a year, but I am not looking for something for that. I could just use a little zing. I bid on a few ebay auctions, but was outbid. I have a thing for Somerville Merlins.

OK, enough rant. I should probably just save my money. or not???

this is a pic of the bike when I bought it. All the same except tires. And I have replaced the chain 2x I think. I check it with a chain checker. Could use new cables and housing, probably.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Are you using Shimano QRs? Your rear wheel shouldn't slip. Othwerwise, looks fine to me. I'd just replace stuff as it wears out.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Are you using Shimano QRs? Your rear wheel shouldn't slip. Othwerwise, looks fine to me. I'd just replace stuff as it wears out.


yes shimano QRs. Slipping is not a huge issue. I just need to crank down on the Qrs.

Can I just do a second wrap of bar tape over the existing worn out tape to get some more cushin for the pushin?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I say Chill.

I know where you're at (mentally AND physically - heh). But the Surly is a great commuter and the color is killer. Buy a zooty crankset if you want to spice things up. Carbon? You won't go faster but it might scratch the upgraditis itch. Wood fenders? 

and some Specialized Bar Phat gel might help with the cushin' (2.5mm not 4mm)

or find a cool old lugged frame to build a fixie with. That'll keep ya busy for a while....

Here to help
HWJ

Hi to the Mrs.


----------



## greggJ (Jun 30, 2006)

I've been commuting for many years, and I think that what your Surly is a really nice commuter. Good parts, nice frame, it fits you (I assume) and you can put fenders on it. As you know, commuters lead a hard life, and if you go for a really high end bike, then you might feel reluctant to ride it in the rain, and though potholes you can't see at night. Plus you will feel obligated to keep it really clean, which might further discourage you from riding it when the weather gets nasty. But given that, you have just accomplished something very significant in your life, a Ph.D., and a job as a professor. I can think of no finer reward for such a thing than getting exactly the bike you want, and riding it to work every day, so I say go for it.


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

My 2-cents. Keep the Surly. Kind of like my 97 Toyota - it's paid for. Also nearly indestructible. Ride it. Commute on it. Save your money. However, save your money with the intent of buying a second, nice weather bike. A nice IF or Merlin club style bike if that's what you'd prefer. You can even make a long term prooject, collecting parts over the course of a year or two. Every time you eat PBJ instead of going out to luch with your colleagues, throw a couple of bucks away. When you commute to work instead of driving, give your self $3 /gallon saved. Pretty soon - new bike, and you'll still have that beautiful, toady green Surly to play with.

BTW - congratulations on the PhD. Now get to work...and if that's a 58cm frame, and you do decide you don't won't it, send me an IM.


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

I guess there's an A and B version of "chill." It seems to me that a cross-check is a good, sturdy, go-everywhere bike and that there is no real way to turn it into a light, modern race bike. That could be an issue if you were trying to hammer out of corners, handle frequent accelerations in a pack, or really push the pace on hard climbs. Just rolling down the road, with moderate terrain (kinda flat where you are, right?), it just doesn't make that much difference. If you're comfortable on your bike, and everything is working well, I'd leave it alone.

Lighter wheels with road tires will feel different and might give the bike some versatility for non-commuting rides. They're also the sort of thing that could, eventually, be used for a different bike. If you want to try new wheels, I'd shop and spend judiciously, as you seem to have budget constraints in your life, and the retail price/performance ratio on a lot of the new factory wheels seems unfortunate.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Another option--Surly frames have great resale value. You could sell the frame and the cantis and swap everything else over to a new Salsa Casseroll. 

http://www.salsacycles.com/casseroll.html


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

keep the surly. if you start shopping for a new bike you'll end up with something you won't want to commute on and you'll be back to square one. if you just want zing buy some durable but fast wheels like easton circuits and spring for some zooty tires to use when it's nice out or something.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> I say Chill.
> 
> I know where you're at (mentally AND physically - heh). But the Surly is a great commuter and the color is killer. Buy a zooty crankset if you want to spice things up. Carbon? You won't go faster but it might scratch the upgraditis itch. Wood fenders?
> 
> ...



I already have a carbon crankset in the pic. And I have a cool old lugged fixie.

Do you think that Bar Phat sandwiched between 2 sets of bar tape would just be dumb?

hmm.. wood fenders... those are pretty cool and I have always wanted a set... 

the fixie...


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

Well I just read all the replies. And I went on a 20+ mile trailer tow ride today with one of the kids and thought about my bike. My wheelset has lots of hops and bobbles. It's really old. So I think I might get some new wheels.

Any suggestions on a wheelset? I read easton circuit. Basically looking for a cyclocross wheelset. I also saw the ultegra open pro wheelset is still readily available, too.

one person said
_If you want to try new wheels, I'd shop and spend judiciously, as you seem to have budget constraints in your life, and the retail price/performance ratio on a lot of the new factory wheels seems unfortunate._

what do you mean by 'unfortunate'???


----------



## TrekJeff (Mar 14, 2007)

Keep that Bean Green Machine...I just pick up a Cross Check myself. I commute 120 mies a week and it's excellent..well you know that, you just wanna spend some of that money...don't fix it if it's not broke. If those are the same chain rings and you've gone through 2 chains, I'd look at changing those at the next chain change. Other than that, my impression of mine is that they are a great bullet proof commuting maching with all the spots for all the bells and wistles you could want on a bike.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Wish I had that bike...I'd keep it! A roadie might be faster, but your bike's a helluva lot more useful! If that bike were mine I would: 1.)Rewrap the bars with cork tape, then amber shellac it. Make it match the leather on the....(2.)Honey colored Brook B17 saddle I'd put on it. (3.)Wood fenders, and a....(4.)Suitable rack. (5)Dynamo hub and light set. Why the hell not? You're gonna replace your wheels anyway! You will have a one of a kind bike that is truly useful, not just another aluminum and carbon racer wannabe (which I ride). Something like your Crosscheck is probably what I should've gotten in the 1st place.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

There are lots of other custom steel framebuilders out there who are less expensive than IF. Kirk, Co-Motion ... lots others that I can't think of right now.

That said, I'm still waiting on my IF. :thumbsup:


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> There are lots of other custom steel framebuilders out there who are less expensive than IF. Kirk, Co-Motion ... lots others that I can't think of right now.
> 
> That said, I'm still waiting on my IF. :thumbsup:


I would get IF to take advantage of the fine LBS fitting.

And I have racks and fenders on the surly.

summer... and winter


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> Do you think that Bar Phat sandwiched between 2 sets of bar tape would just be dumb?




that would make for a mighty thick/fat bar... a strip of old tape running along the bar, under the new tape always works for me


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> I already have a carbon crankset in the pic. And I have a cool old lugged fixie.


D'oh! I need to pay more attention in class.



jh_on_the_cape said:


> Do you think that Bar Phat sandwiched between 2 sets of bar tape would just be dumb?


yes. Unless you have hands like Kareem Abdul.



jh_on_the_cape said:


> hmm.. wood fenders... those are pretty cool and I have always wanted a set...


and you could get a sweet rack to match, ala the Sycip. (or ANT for close-by). Finding Pea Green paint may be a challenge...


----------



## JeffS (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't see where there's much to be gained by getting a new bike - other than the enjoyment of the purchase.

The Open Pro's should have been nice wheels. Maybe they weren't built quite right. I would have a good wheelbuilder look at them and give an opinion on what he can do for you. It's possible that a retension could give you years of trouble-free riding. If that won't work, consider a new wheelset and go.

Of course, who am I to talk. I've purchased about eight different bikes over the last year. (subsequently sold six of them for as much or more than i paid for them). 

If you want to make a switch, the cross check should bring a good price on ebay. I'd still have the wheels retensioned before selling it though.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

*couldn't leave well enough alone*

couldn't leave well enough alone
Not exactly a commuter, unless you commute on it. I have not commuted by bike for 1.5 years (with only a handful of exceptions) due to a new job and new kids and that schedule. Well the youngest is starting preschool in the spring, which means I _should_ be able to ride the 15 miles each way at least a couple times a week next year. 

Hopefully this thing provides that motivation for me to walk past the car and over that dreaded bridge.

and no, I am not keeping those wheels.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

sweet! used? You can't go wrong with Ti, and it's a great buy used.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

so did you keep the cross check too? ever get new wheels?


----------



## clonechemist (Sep 8, 2006)

During grad school admissions interviews, I walked into the office of one prof and couldn't help but notice the litespeed leaned against the wall and thought to myself, "Jeebus, I hope I reach a point someday where I can commute on Ti."

Congratulations


----------



## flatbar (Dec 2, 2006)

*new wheels...*

I have a cross check and I commute a lot...

I just built up some totally and completely bomb-proof wheels that see the occasional trail.
They are xt hubs laced to deep v's. 

granted, they are heavy...probably too heavy for most. But I have always been too poor to be concerned with weight and for commuting purposes, you don't want a skimpy wheelset. 

that's my reco...ps. don't sell the surly. that color is great and the bike will last you forever.

tim


----------



## TrekJeff (Mar 14, 2007)

*Ti Damn jh*

Even though you've gone to the dark side...hahah Ti, I still hope you kepth that green bean...Mine will soon be fitted with studded Nokians for the winter commute:thumbsup:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> and no, I am not keeping those wheels.


why not? I used the Surly Fixxer kit to convert my Spinergys to fixed. Love em. At least keep em in the shed 

Nice Merlin! details? 

hope all's well - jealous of your winter.


J.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

I will def. keep the surly! Now I can put the fenders and rack back on. 

The merlin will be for "fast" spandex commuting with no bags. Also training rides and the occasional triathlon.

The surly is for chill commuting in wet weather and bags and baggies.

The merlin was local. Some guy listed it on ebay for way too much money. No bids. He used to ride a lot and race. Hit by a car, got this as part of the insurance settlement. Cannot really ride due to back pain from the accident. Bike is basically new. King headset, Campy Record 9 speed. Cosmic Elite wheels.

Basically the exact bike I wanted, local, and if I get what I think I can get for the Spinergies, it will come in at budget.


----------

